# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Busco Proveedor de Coronas de Esparragos

## jose bustamante

Estimados participantes de AgroForum: 
Busco empresa o especialista con experiencia que provea Coronas de Esparragos verdes de *alta calidad.  * Planeo sembrar una ó dos hectareas de esparragos verdes en la zona de Huarmey (a una hora de barranca o Casma). 
Los que tengan disposición para vender entre 11 y 14 de enero 2013 comunicarse:   *José Bustamante* jose7.bustamante@gmail.com
cel:991890034 (claro)Temas similares: Busco Proveedor de Pimiento Piquillo Fresco Busco proveedor de papa para freir - SNACK busco proveedor de frijoles Busco Proveedor agricultor de diversos productos Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de coronas de espárragos de EEUU

----------

